# Welling Ultimate Putting Matt - 10ft



## One Planer (Jan 5, 2017)

I've had this for a few days now and have to admit I'm very impressed so far. 

Straight out of the box, there's plenty to be getting on with:













The mat rolls flat straight out of the box which is pretty impressive and only really has raised edges right at the end which don't take much to flatten. 







Although the mat is 10ft in length, with the Well-Putt zone behind the cup, you can only really work on a putting length of 7ft (Which is ideal for me ). If putt the opposite direction you can you the full length of the 10ft mat. 

It's also better suited to flat floors. Our room runs slightly out so I'm playing for about 3"-4" of break using one of the off centre lines. 

The colours and edges are well defined and the baize feels real good quality wise.  The ball rolls really smoothy and does not roll with the pile like some mats I've had previously. 







The mat is dual function for both speed and also line.  I'll admit I've only worked on the main function by rolling the ball over the 'cup' into the Well-Putt zone (above)

The sleeve of logo'd Srixon Z Stars that came with the mat are a nice touch







The only criticism I have is the price.  At best part off Â£100 its pretty expensive for what is basically a putting mat. Having said that, the quality is exceptional and does give you what it sets out to.  A fun way of practicing to improve.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice one Gareth. The price puts (wahey!) me off but it looks more impressive than other mats out there. I don't see how you can practice distance control on a 7-10ft putt mind?


----------



## Crow (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm not usually a fan of training aids but this looks very impressive, might have to start thinking of ways to justify the price.


----------



## turkish (Jan 5, 2017)

I have one and I think it's excellent... I got at the tail end of last season and would say my putting improved quite dramatically from 10 feet and in and I'd say it still is better as a result but as with all these type things you need to keep practicing it and I've been a bit lazy with it recently. Like you I've probably a cup worth of break when going from back marker but in a way I like that. Really you're only using for pace and strike anyway. I've still not been able to master the black course on it tho


----------



## One Planer (Jan 5, 2017)

tsped83 said:



			Nice one Gareth. The price puts (wahey!) me off but it looks more impressive than other mats out there. I don't see how you can practice distance control on a 7-10ft putt mind?
		
Click to expand...

You get to practice the pace going the opposite way. 

You play from a marker at the end behind the Well-Putt area to designated markers down the mat. 

If you look at the 4th image, you'll see 3 dots. 

If you look at the 3rd image you can see the black and green segments that are 1ft in length. 

The idea is to play from the starting position into these areas, learning to judge pace.


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 6, 2017)

Good review, I unfortunately switched off after Â£100. Steep for what you are getting! But does look cool.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 6, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			Good review, I unfortunately switched off after Â£100. Steep for what you are getting! But does look cool.
		
Click to expand...

This is far from expensive IMHO as some of the matt out there stretch to the 000's

DST compressor is basically Â£80 for a bent 8 iron :smirk:


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 6, 2017)

One Planer said:



			This is far from expensive IMHO as some of the matt out there stretch to the 000's

DST compressor is basically Â£80 for a bent 8 iron :smirk:
		
Click to expand...



 True.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 6, 2017)

Gimmie range surely


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 6, 2017)

They have a 20 version laid out in the hall outside our range.   certainly a bit on the pricey side for what it is. 

Suppose you will never have to buy another one so its a one off payment.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 6, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			They have a 20 version laid out in the hall outside our range.   certainly a bit on the pricey side for what it is. 

Suppose you will never have to buy another one so its a one off payment.
		
Click to expand...

Its a good point you make Gary and one I forgot regarding the different lengths (Unto 24ft).

Quality is undeniable so should very much hope it lasts a good while.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 9, 2017)

does anyone know what pace this runs at roughly?


----------



## One Planer (Jan 9, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			does anyone know what pace this runs at roughly?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing exact, but it certainly isn't slow.


----------



## Khamelion (Jan 10, 2017)

While looking to see if Costco had their Kirkland balls in yet I spotted this in the online Golf section 4M Welling Putting Matt I think that is a good price, may be tempted.


----------



## One Planer (Jan 10, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			While looking to see if Costco had their Kirkland balls in yet I spotted this in the online Golf section 4M Welling Putting Matt I think that is a good price, may be tempted.
		
Click to expand...

Bargain if you have the space :thup:


----------



## turkish (Jan 11, 2017)

For the people who have one how have you got on the the courses?

Yellow one was pretty easy after a while and if I play now just take one shot at each hole rather than the 3.

Blue one have completed a fair amount of times but if not practiced in a while can take a while to get used to.

Black I've never completed yet but got to the last challenge a few times only to mess it up.

I tend to stick to the blue though unless I've been using it a lot- in lead up to start of season can see me practicing more on it using the black course.

Haven't really played any the other games on it- any that you find enjoyable?

Sometimes I just make up my own for a knock


----------



## 3565 (Jan 12, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			does anyone know what pace this runs at roughly?
		
Click to expand...

Buy a stimp meter &#128521;


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just ordered one so we shall see.......


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey Gareth, 2 weeks in how are you finding it? Does it see a lot of use? Any further thoughts? Seriously considering some home practice so looking for the best mat possible within budget.

Cheers


----------



## One Planer (Jan 21, 2017)

tsped83 said:



			Hey Gareth, 2 weeks in how are you finding it? Does it see a lot of use? Any further thoughts? Seriously considering some home practice so looking for the best mat possible within budget.

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Well.

I've been using it most nights for around 30 minutes and played for the first time today in about a month. 

Of all the putts I had from around 6ft-7ft I only left one short and every other putt finished level with, or past the hole. 

The coloured courses are fun and make the time spent more enjoyable. 

Money will spent IMO.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 23, 2017)

Currently combining mine with the awesome PuttOut. Such a good combination, grooving my stroke with the Welling and improving my control of pace and line with PuttOut. Just need it to translate to the course now.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 2, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			does anyone know what pace this runs at roughly?
		
Click to expand...

I looked this up and depending on the version you buy, standard or pro, the run at either 9 feet for standard or 11 feet for Pro.

Wor lass got me the 4m Pro for my birthday, as posted earlier in this thread bargain from Costco online.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 16, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			I looked this up and depending on the version you buy, standard or pro, the run at either 9 feet for standard or 11 feet for Pro.

Wor lass got me the 4m Pro for my birthday, as posted earlier in this thread bargain from Costco online.
		
Click to expand...

I just ordered one from Costco too. assuming it will be the 9ft Standard one?


----------



## One Planer (Mar 16, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			I just ordered one from Costco too. assuming it will be the 9ft Standard one?
		
Click to expand...

Costco do both the 3 and 4 meter variant.


----------



## rosecott (Mar 16, 2017)

I see they also do an 8m one for Â£230. Anyone got that much room available in their home?


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 20, 2017)

Arrived quickly after ordering. Great bit of kit


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 20, 2017)

Would it be suitable for outdoor use, say on decking or a patio? 

I don't mean can it be left outside, just put down for use on that sort of surface (which might not be quite as flat as indoor flooring). The photos suggest the backing is quite thick, so hoping it would be OK as that would give me a bit more flexibility and maybe tempt me to get the 4m version if I pulled the trigger.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 21, 2017)

SteveJay said:



			Would it be suitable for outdoor use, say on decking or a patio? 

I don't mean can it be left outside, just put down for use on that sort of surface (which might not be quite as flat as indoor flooring). The photos suggest the backing is quite thick, so hoping it would be OK as that would give me a bit more flexibility and maybe tempt me to get the 4m version if I pulled the trigger.
		
Click to expand...

hi mate. I'd actually say it's quite thin to be honest! No more than 5mm thick!


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 21, 2017)

Ah OK Sam.......so probably better for use indoors then! Will have a rethink if I decide I need something outdoors - maybe a small astro lawn area


----------



## Kennysarmy (Mar 29, 2017)

SteveJay said:



			Ah OK Sam.......so probably better for use indoors then! Will have a rethink if I decide I need something outdoors - maybe a small astro lawn area 

Click to expand...

I just got a quote for a small astro lawn area - approx. 4m x 2.5m and the quote was Â£1080 !!!

Â£270 Astro and the rest labour and preparing the area, sub-base, wood surround etc.

It was enough to put me off and look in to a mat option.

I might just lay a few patio slabs myself level to put the mat on...


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 29, 2017)

Kennysarmy said:



			I just got a quote for a small astro lawn area - approx. 4m x 2.5m and the quote was Â£1080 !!!

Â£270 Astro and the rest labour and preparing the area, sub-base, wood surround etc.

It was enough to put me off and look in to a mat option.

I might just lay a few patio slabs myself level to put the mat on...
		
Click to expand...

Jeez, that sounds ridiculous. I guess its the cost of preparing the area, although I have seen astro much cheaper than that....about Â£150 for that size, as thats what I was thinking about.
Luckily for me I can put mine on decking so avoiding the cost of base prep - would be a DIY installation.
Still torn though as the weather and light in winter will limit an outdoor area's use so maybe a mat indoors might be better, though I do prefer the thought of an astro area outside.....for realism if nothing else!


----------



## gazrow (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for the review oneplaner - definitely going to get one!


----------



## One Planer (Apr 5, 2017)

gazrow said:



			Thanks for the review oneplaner - definitely going to get one!
		
Click to expand...

Very welcome pal.

I still use mine and still find it excellent :thup:


----------



## Fish (Apr 5, 2017)

I'll wait for some of you to get bored with it, should pick it up for about Â£40/Â£50 then ðŸ˜œðŸ‘â›³


----------



## One Planer (Apr 5, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'll wait for some of you to get bored with it, should pick it up for about Â£40/Â£50 then ðŸ˜œðŸ‘â›³
		
Click to expand...

First dibs Robin ðŸ˜˜


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 12, 2017)

Bringing up an old thread mainly to see if you guys are still using them?

Any improvements on the course?


----------



## One Planer (Jun 12, 2017)

tugglesf239 said:



			Bringing up an old thread mainly to see if you guys are still using them?

Any improvements on the course?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and yes 

Pace control is massively improved but my line has also tightened up. 

It's still worth the money :thup:


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 14, 2017)

Cheers pal

Getting a little bored or rolling balls down my landing carpet. Have hardwood floors down stairs so might be interested.

Im struggling a little with the Raa truth be told. Think i keep hitting near the toe due to the centre shaft. Rolls lovely when i put a good swing on it, smooth as anything. Just need to get used to the shaft being an inch further away from me than normal.

Persevering with it though. It is top quality kit


----------



## Albasini (Nov 30, 2017)

It runs too fast!
more than 13 feet for the PRO version!


----------



## Albasini (Nov 30, 2017)

One Planer said:



			Nothing exact, but it certainly isn't slow.
		
Click to expand...

It runs too fast!
more than 13 feet for the pro version!


----------



## One Planer (Nov 30, 2017)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 3, 2018)

I've got a 10ft one of these for sale if anyone is interested. Its in excellent condition and hasnt been used that much.


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 3, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			I've got a 10ft one of these for sale if anyone is interested. Its in excellent condition and hasnt been used that much.
		
Click to expand...

Interested mate depending on price?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 3, 2018)

tsped83 said:



			Interested mate depending on price?
		
Click to expand...


what do you think it reasonable?


----------



## DCB (Jan 3, 2018)

Can you take any transaction to PM please.  Thanks.


----------

